# Frog Sitting in Water.



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

ok, I know that if the frog is sitting in water tat is usually not a good sign, but I have not noticed any abnormal behavior well except the water sitting. She still eats well, and hops around with pleanty of energy. So if it is a problem, what could it possibly be? And what treatments should follow? I want to catch it early while she has pleanty of strength to recover and more of a chance for treatment. I have included a pic so you can see how she is sitting in the water. She is a little over a year old now. 










James


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

How are her fecals? Is she passing food through her system? I am not an expert, but if she is eating and pooping good she sounds good to me. 

What is the humidity in the viv? She could just be rehydrating her body due to lack of moisture.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

I remember a post awhile back about this subject. I think the all around concensus was a bacterial infection. Try medicating the frog as a precaution, which brings me to another subject (sorry to hijack the post) does anyone know the name of that medication that you put in a spray bottle and spray the viv and frogs with?? I tried asking someone at a pet store but they thought that the copper stuff and the blue stuff would harm the frogs eyes.


----------



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes her fecals are fine, as in she passes them on a regular basis and they are not discolored or bloody. She shows no sign of any irratation or discomfort or anything abnormal. Humidity is at 95 percent. If it is a bacterial infection, what should I use to treat with?

James


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

That's what I would like to know as well


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

*Same situation here*

I have a pair of Azureus that are about 15 months old and my female does exactly the same thing. She's not in the water all the time but from time to time she sits in the water. Her size is good. She's eating well. I don't notice any problems but if this is abnormal behavior I'd like to know so I can address it. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

James--

Is she with a male, or alone? If with a male, any possibility of breeding yet?

My azureus aren't breeding yet, but my female leuc soaks a day or two before she lays eggs (helps develop nice egg mass?). Then the male soaks after egg laying (helps to keep eggs hydrated?). 

They've both done this behavior for the past 6 months of breeding. 

If she's alone, then possibly bacterial or low humidity as others have suggested. I'm not sure of any other reasons she'd soak.


----------



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

no, sadly she is alone, but I am in search of a adult male for her. I guess it is a bacterial infection, what should I use to treat this? Pancur? Any suggestions?

James


----------

